
Show HN: Instant – Optimizely for CMS - neogenix
https://instant.cm/
======
neogenix
Instant is a new kind of CMS that just plugs in into your existing website -
regardless of what technology is used to built this website. It adds content
management to any website - in under 30 seconds. Let marketeers/content
managers make changes directly on the website without the help of a developer.

Any feedback/ideas/questions are greatly appreciated!

------
Jake232
I'm confused as to how this can be compared to optimizely which is an
incredibly powerful A/B testing platform. This doesn't seem to handle A/B
testing at all?

It's essentially a HTML WYSIWYG editor (unless I'm missing something).

~~~
neogenix
It is 'Optimizely for CMS', because it works like Optimizely but in a
different space (cms).

Like Optimizely, we enrich your website with new functionality, but instead of
adding a/b testing, we add content management.

